# OH MY GOD, METROID IS AWESOME



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

So I am the last person on earth to play the Metroid games, apparently.

I remember playing Fusion back in my GBA but for some reason, while I finished the game, it didn't quite click the same way it did for me now.

I started off with Zero Mission (Metroid 1 remake) and skipped the gameboy game (Metroid 2). I'm now playing Super Metroid for the SNES and I'm having the time of my life.

Gonna replay Fusion afterwards, which I already owned from way back.

Halfway through Super Metroid I just went NUTS. I got myself Prime Hunters and the Prime Trilogy. I am going to BINGE on Metroid.

*I FREAKIN LOVE THIS GAME*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

Fusion, man.

Fucking Fusion is the shit. There's a fan-remake on 2 in the works that looks fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

Fusion is one of the best games on the GBA. And Zero Mission is one of the nicest remakes of a game I've ever seen. 

You're gonna love the shit out of the Prime Trilogy.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

Man, I hadn't had this much fun in a long time. I'm cruising through these games.

Other M <--- skip?

Metroid 2 <--- skip?

On the fence about those.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

Other M is a fun game, it's the story that's ass.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

Other M is a mediocre action game with a shit story. Skip.

2 aged rather badly but it's still playable if you're really into Metroid. There's always the fan remake I told you.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2013)

For all the flak Team Ninja got on Other M, they actually did a good job with the gameplay.

The "story" to put it likely was all Sakamoto's fault. 

If possible, just mute the dialogue and turn the subtitles off, then make up your own dialogue.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2013)

played prime 1 on gc when i was 13. blew my fucking *face* off


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> For all the flak Team Ninja got on Other M, they actually did a good job with the gameplay.
> 
> The "story" to put it likely was all Sakamoto's fault.
> 
> If possible, just mute the dialogue and turn the subtitles off, then make up your own dialogue.



The visuals alone are horrible, so turn off your TV as well.
Don't need over 8 feet tall men bearing over samus.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Other M is a mediocre action game with a shit story. Skip.
> 
> 2 aged rather badly but it's still playable if you're really into Metroid. There's always the fan remake I told you.



But the fan remake isnt done is it?


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

Fusion is what got me through many long car rides as a kid.

I loved it...but fuck the jumping in that game.


----------



## Velocity (May 1, 2013)

Bahaha! Even if it did take you much too long, it's good to see people enjoy a new franchise and really dig into it and, yes, Fusion is pretty amazeballs. I prefer Zero Mission myself, but I can't deny how crazy awesome Fusion was.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> But the fan remake isnt done is it?



Nah but if you feel like playing more Metroid after blowing the franchise, sans Other M, give the original a try.

Tens de jogar Castlevania depois, se ainda ficares com fome de Metroidvanias. S?o brutais tamb?m, especialmente se gostares mais de fantasia do que sci-fi.


----------



## Darth (May 1, 2013)

Another one has seen the light.


----------



## DedValve (May 1, 2013)

Beat Super Metroid, fall more in love.
Play Metroid Fusion, get a sense of the story (minus some..."iffy" parts) love it even more.
Play Prime 1. Watch your entire life ideals completely unravel as Retro takes your brain and dumps it in some green vat of awesomeness. 
Moan and bitch at Nintendo for not releasing another Metroid game like the rest of us.

A bonus would be to get hyped for the next Retro game, but you need to play Prime 1 first.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qMI1-DDklqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 1, 2013)

Zero Mission and Super Metroid are my favorite of the 2D games wile Fusion have great game play  but i hated the power suit.

Metroid 2 need to get a remake.


----------



## Laxus (May 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So I am the last person on earth to play the Metroid games, apparently.







Naruto said:


> Man, I hadn't had this much fun in a long time. I'm cruising through these games.
> 
> Other M <--- skip?
> 
> ...



I enjoyed Metroid 2, but I think most would find it frustrating these days. It is a dated game. I think AM2R are still working on their remake.

I played through Other M for the sake of it, but didn't really like it.



Naruto said:


> I got myself Prime Hunters and the Prime Trilogy.



I didn't like Hunters, but you will enjoy Metroid Prime. It's my favourite Metroid game.


> *I FREAKIN LOVE THIS GAME*



Yes, you will worship your God.


----------



## Kathutet (May 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So I am the last person on earth to play the Metroid games, apparently.
> 
> I remember playing Fusion back in my GBA but for some reason, while I finished the game, it didn't quite click the same way it did for me now.
> 
> ...


I've yet to play a Metroid game.

If it's on steam (thanks again - I fucking HATE YOU FOR DOING THIS TO ME but not really it's quite amazing really tbh yup sure is uh-uh) I'll go and grab one of the games then make sweet sweet love to its virtual treasures.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

You must play at least one of them Kenneth.

Play Zero Mission first.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

Zero Mission was awesome, and can be emulated on the PC if you don't own a GBA, Ken.

Try it. Do you have a gamepad?


----------



## Kamen Rider (May 1, 2013)

Fusion is a fantastic game, I played it and loved it so much back then. Super Metroid is definitely another from the series well worth playing, but heck, the Metroid series as a whole is largely awesome so you won't go far wrong in any case


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 1, 2013)

Zero and Fusion were awesome. Fusion just had that element of survival and the twists as well. Zero just brought back memories.

Need a new side scrolling Metroid title. Like Nao.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 1, 2013)

If you're currently in love with Metroid now, wait till you play Other M. It'll give you another kind of emotion that you will never even dream of.

And it's canon!


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

You know what really made Metroid for me, I think?

The music. Game has a kickass soundtrack. Well, and the gameplay >_> I LOVE collecting suit upgrades.

Man, what will I do when I'm out of Metroid games? NINTENDO YOU MUST RELEASE A 3DS METROID PLZ


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

Just no more stealth sections.

I remember that portion of Zero Mission where there were lobster men, and I was unarmed. Whenever they spotted me, the music got so loud...and the sirens...and the "Oh god please no please leave me alone."


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just no more stealth sections.
> 
> I remember that portion of Zero Mission where there were lobster men, and I was unarmed. Whenever they spotted me, the music got so loud...and the sirens...and the "Oh god please no please leave me alone."



I thought that was an excellent portion of the game. Very well done. I had to repeat a part of that some 3 or 4 times because I kept skipping a save point.

It made it even sweeter when you finally get your suit back, with the gravity upgrade, the plasma beam and the infinite air jump. Fuck yes.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

You don't even know.

I was near tears that entire part. I hate scary bits like that.


----------



## Furious George (May 1, 2013)

It does my heart good to see a new fan of one of gaming's best.  

Definitely let us know what you make of the Prime trilogy. 

I personally consider it some of the best stuff in the series.


----------



## Kathutet (May 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> You must play at least one of them Kenneth.
> 
> Play Zero Mission first.





Naruto said:


> Zero Mission was awesome, and can be emulated on the PC if you don't own a GBA, Ken.
> 
> Try it. Do you have a gamepad?


I don't.

So uh... Well I'm not into the whole GBA thing anymore, but I guess I could give it a go?


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

If not Zero Mission, then definitely Super Metroid.

They're both good, but Zero Mission comes first chronologically.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2013)

Love the 2D Metroid games, Super Metroid is the best.

Don't like the Prime series, could never get into them.


----------



## KevKev (May 1, 2013)

You're going to love the Prime trilogy


----------



## blakstealth (May 1, 2013)

Where in God's name did you get the Prime Trilogy?


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Where in God's name did you get the Prime Trilogy?


It was limited, I guess you have to get is used.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

I've got that.

Don't even think I've ever opened it.


----------



## Patchouli (May 1, 2013)

Wait, no.

I can confirm it's opened. It also appears a dog of some sort bit the case.


----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I don't.
> 
> So uh... Well I'm not into the whole GBA thing anymore, but I guess I could give it a go?



Your other option is to play the original NES version 

Or jump straight into the prime series, but I haven't played it yet so I couldn't personally recommend it. Everyone else in here seems to really like it though.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So I am the last person on earth to play the Metroid games, apparently.
> 
> I remember playing Fusion back in my GBA but for some reason, while I finished the game, it didn't quite click the same way it did for me now.
> 
> ...


Super Metroid is among the best games ever. Zero Mission is the second best 2D Metroid. If you must, then sample Other M just to see what it is for yourself, but I do not recommend enduring it. Also, Hunters is worth completely skipping because it will give you hand cramps. It was interesting as the first DS competitive multiplayer game, but just go play more of the real Prime games.

Metroid Prime 1 was amazing, but 2's dark world/light world mechanic was not fun (although I was younger then). I say if part 2 drags then do not feel guilty to skip to Metroid Prime 3 because it gets much better.

I remember wanting to check out Zero Mission a looong time ago on my PC (emulated) and I beat it in one sitting with my crappy keyboard controls and it was still awesome. And then I learned about Super Metroid, but that game definitely did not work well with keyboard controls.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 1, 2013)

Did no one else but me like Metroid Prime: Hunters?


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> Did no one else but me like Metroid Prime: Hunters?


I convinced myself I liked it at the time, but I was a fool. It was decent _for a DS game_. It was one of the hundreds of games where you had to add that qualifier to the end of your compliment.

But if you truly enjoyed it, that is great too. I just think the "real" Metroid Prime games are superior in every way.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

I loved Metroid Prime Hunters. Played the shit out of the multiplayer back when it first came out and people still played it.

Trace was my favorite. Gotta love the sniper.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I loved Metroid Prime Hunters. Played the shit out of the multiplayer back when it first came out and people still played it.
> 
> Trace was my favorite. Gotta love the sniper.



As weird as it sounds, I also loved the fuck out of Hunters' multiplayer. Much better than the bland campaign.

The controls were almost Uprising bad though. I can only play that game in the very first DS model. Literally.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2013)

Hm, I never had an issue with the controls. I always thought that using the stylus to aim was the best option. It would be way too awkward otherwise imo. The stylus allows you to be very precise. It's the next best thing to a Wiimote, which is the next best thing to a mouse + keyboard.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 1, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I convinced myself I liked it at the time, but I was a fool. It was decent _for a DS game_. It was one of the hundreds of games where you had to add that qualifier to the end of your compliment.
> 
> But if you truly enjoyed it, that is great too. I just think the "real" Metroid Prime games are superior in every way.



I was leaning more towards the multiplayer part. 



Death-kun said:


> I loved Metroid Prime Hunters. Played the shit out of the multiplayer back when it first came out and people still played it.
> 
> Trace was my favorite. Gotta love the sniper.



I mained a decent Sylux. I wish they'd make a version for Wii U with a good story, great graphics and awesome multiplayer.


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2013)

Maybe if you had IRL friends to play Hunters with I can see that, but playing online with a bunch of Nintendo babies was worse than jumping in a game of Rail Guns only match of Quake Live. Kudos to them for being amazing at stylus based DS multiplayer shooters, but it was impossibly unfun for me coming in super late after the game's launch.

@Death-kun Also, the Wiimote is not and ideal device for aiming in comparison to mouse and keyboard. The Playstation Move would rank above it at the very least.

We probably shouldn't take that discussion any further since this is a Metroid thread anyway (and that stuff has been beaten to death anyway).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 1, 2013)

> Maybe if you had IRL friends to play Hunters with I can see that, but playing online with a bunch of Nintendo babies was worse than jumping in a game of Rail Guns only match of Quake Live.



Pretty much, I gave up playing online after some 3 or 4 times. I just played with close friends after that. Shit was awesome.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 1, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe if you had IRL friends to play Hunters with I can see that, but playing online with a bunch of Nintendo babies was worse than jumping in a game of Rail Guns only match of Quake Live. Kudos to them for being amazing at stylus based DS multiplayer shooters, but it was impossibly unfun for me coming in super late after the game's launch.
> 
> Also, the Wiimote is not and ideal device for aiming in comparison to mouse and keyboard. The Playstation Move would rank above it at the very least.
> 
> We probably shouldn't take that discussion any further since this is a Metroid thread anyway (and that stuff has been beaten to death anyway).



The Wii U not the Wii. I'm sure they'd let us use the pro controller.

That said, Fusion was for the GBA right? I didn't get it when it came out.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (May 2, 2013)

I've only played Super Metroid and the first Metroid Prime because I never owned a Nintendo handheld system after Gameboy Color (really wanted to play Fusion and Zero Mission, but alas), but yeah, great games.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2013)

I remember buying Metroid 2 for the original Gameboy when it came out because the graphics looked awesome and i liked the box art.
It was so confusing and difficult (well for 10 year old me) that i put it away for years and when i finally played it i was not prepared for the awesome. I put so many hours into that game trying to find enough rockets to finally beat the game i think i managed to find so many that i could afford to miss the final boss up to 10 times without having to reload. (Years later i learned you were supposed to roll into her and drop bombs taking the fight from "impossibly hard" to "nice and challenging")

When i played Super Metroid i thought it was the best game ever made. This was also the last Metroid game i played because the SNES was the last nintendo i owned.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2013)

I've tried to buy Prime Trilogy, but it's always selling for an exorbitant amount


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Man, I hadn't had this much fun in a long time. I'm cruising through these games.
> 
> Other M <--- skip?
> 
> ...



do not skip neither.. Metroid 2 needs a remake asap. I don't know why Nintendo is taking so long for that.


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2013)

J. Fooly said:


> The Wii U not the Wii. I'm sure they'd let us use the pro controller.


That part of my post was in response to something Death-kun said, but I failed to make that clear.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2013)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I've only played Super Metroid and the first Metroid Prime because I never owned a Nintendo handheld system after Gameboy Color (really wanted to play Fusion and Zero Mission, but alas), but yeah, great games.



Emulation is your friend.


----------



## Naruto (May 2, 2013)

My PSP is awesome precisely because it emulates all my old hardware. That's where I'm playing Super Metroid right now, and it's how I played Zero Mission and Fusion. I gave away my Gameboy and Gameboy Advance consoles a long time ago, and never owned a NES or SNES. I also gave away my PS1 and my PS2 (since I can emulate a PS2 on my PC).

PSP for the win. NES, SNES, Genesis, GB, GBA, PS1, MAME. All of it in my pocket.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QdNJIO6wmLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]QdNJIO6wmLw[/YOUTUBE]



*Samus: Can I use like, the equipment that I have so I don't fucking die and junk, Daddy?

Adam: Nah, you might kill civilians and shit.

Samus: There's fucking no here aside from giant monsters.

Adam: Excuse me, what was that?

Samus: Oh nothing, Daddy. You know I be your bottom bitch. I'll be good.*

QUALITY STORYTELLING.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2013)

Fusion's last battle still haunts me, I honestly wanted to destroy my GBA because of it being such a bitch.

Prime is utterly fantastic, those fucking graphics back in the day were orgasm worthy. However I still don't like the back tracking all that much.

Anyway the series is the shit.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad you've seen the metroid light 
Great to hear that someone else is enjoying the Metroid games too 

But I'd say skip Other M; Other M is the only game that I've returned to the store in my entire life. The fact it says 'Metroid' on the game's box makes the game even worse, as it stands next to all those great titles and it can't compete with them at all (imo).


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (May 2, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe if you had IRL friends to play Hunters with I can see that, but playing online with a bunch of Nintendo babies was worse than jumping in a game of Rail Guns only match of Quake Live. Kudos to them for being amazing at stylus based DS multiplayer shooters, but it was impossibly unfun for me coming in super late after the game's launch.
> 
> @Death-kun Also, the Wiimote is not and ideal device for aiming in comparison to mouse and keyboard. The Playstation Move would rank above it at the very least.
> 
> We probably shouldn't take that discussion any further since this is a Metroid thread anyway (and that stuff has been beaten to death anyway).



Having used a Playstation move I can personally say the Wii+ motes are superior in every form and fashion. Besides it doesnt require a crappy eye dongle


----------



## Naruto (May 3, 2013)

So I'm playing Super Metroid and I got stuck yesterday and put the game down. Today I tried again, still stuck.

I look up my problem, and apparently this is a common issue. It's the noob bridge. I did not know there was a run button.

LOL!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 3, 2013)

I think I found myself the most lost in Super Metroid. Which is the reason I haven't still beaten it yet.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe if you had IRL friends to play Hunters with I can see that, but playing online with a bunch of Nintendo babies was worse than jumping in a game of Rail Guns only match of Quake Live. Kudos to them for being amazing at stylus based DS multiplayer shooters, but it was impossibly unfun for me coming in super late after the game's launch.
> 
> *@Death-kun Also, the Wiimote is not and ideal device for aiming in comparison to mouse and keyboard. The Playstation Move would rank above it at the very least.*
> 
> We probably shouldn't take that discussion any further since this is a Metroid thread anyway (and that stuff has been beaten to death anyway).



that is not correct.. Wiimote is perfect for aiming.. of course Mouse and Keyboard are above [for me is not] even now I can't play any FPS without the wiimote..

back on topic, I have to replay Super Metroid soon..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Naruto said:


> So I'm playing Super Metroid and I got stuck yesterday and put the game down. Today I tried again, still stuck.
> 
> I look up my problem, and apparently this is a common issue. It's the noob bridge. I did not know there was a run button.
> 
> LOL!



It's your initiation process, dude. Me and every close friend that played the fucking game got stuck in that part. No exceptions.


----------



## Xiammes (May 3, 2013)

Once you run out of Metroid games to play, try some of the metroidvania's like Symphony of the Night if you liked the gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

You guys got stuck on that part?
I didn't


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 3, 2013)

Guys, just wondering, are there any Metroid games available to buy on the Nintendo e-shop for my 3DS?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Guys, just wondering, are there any Metroid games available to buy on the Nintendo e-shop for my 3DS?



                    .


----------



## Keollyn (May 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If you're currently in love with Metroid now, wait till you play Other M. It'll give you another kind of emotion that you will never even dream of.
> 
> And it's canon!



Oh you


----------



## KevKev (May 4, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Where in God's name did you get the Prime Trilogy?



No, no I meant Metroid Prime, Prime 2: Echoes, and Corruption


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2013)

I've tried 3 Metroids and I just can't get into it. It's really strange considering I'm a huge Castlevania fan. IDK, but I find that Metroid is just too confusing and annoying to get into. I've tried Super, Zero Mission, and the original and it just doesn't stick out to me.

Maybe I should try some of the 3D ones sooner or later.


----------

